# Coding multiple biopsies



## kewing (Sep 17, 2010)

On a Medicare patient, our doctor biopsied a facial lesion, then suspecting it was malignant, performed electrocautery destruction on the portion of the lesion remaining.  He also biopsied a lesion on the patient's back during the same visit.  The encounter was coded as follows:
CPT 17281-59 dx 173.3 paid
CPT 11100-59 dx 173.3 paid
CPT 11100-59 dx 173.5 denied
The provider services rep has informed me that -59 is not appropriatly used with CPT 11100 and that I should find a different modifier.    Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks much.
Karen


----------



## kewing (Sep 17, 2010)

*Duh*

OK never mind.  Let's just chalk this one up to a senior moment.  
Karen


----------

